
Slicing and dicing – making swords as game art props in vectors - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/12/slicing-and-dicing-designing-basic-game.html
======
SpriteAttack
Here is another basics tutorial on creating your own game art props. It's time
to start slicing and dicing with your own sort, using basic vector shapes in
inkscape.

This tutorial is an addition to an early step-by-step tutorial on making an
axe: [http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2013/06/hacking-and-slaying-
bac...](http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2013/06/hacking-and-slaying-back-into-
action.html)

